# Type1 Insulin Pumpers & pregnant?? Any advice



## kellyrae

Hi, I've only had my insulin pump since June so quite new to it but all is well with it.....although it took a while to adjust after 25 years of having injections!!

Anyway I was wondering if there are anymore out there who are pregnant and on an insulin pump.......we are currently ttc and i'm due to test on 4th sept :happydance:

I've got one little girl already and the pregnancy was hard but my first so quite understandable.

Is the pump better for reducing hypos as i really suffered with them for day one and lost all knowledge of having them :wacko:
And do you struggle to find places to put it....when your bump arrives???

Any experiences is very welcome!!!!


----------



## chelseav1213

I have an insulin pump and a cgm. I have found that I hit veins easier because my belly is tighter and there's not as much flabbyness Lol but I haven't found it to much different to find spots! The cgm that I have is amazing for detecting when lows are going to happen because it alerts me when im going to go low.. I'm not sure about how the pump alone would change that but I do know that the pump gives more flexibility and has helped my numbers tremendously I have been on the pump for 10 years now.. this pregnancy has been slightly hard with the insulin resistance but getting better. Good luck!! Baby dust to you to get that BFP! If you need someone to talk to I'm here because I would love a buddy with type 1 :D


----------



## kellyrae

Hi, great to hear from someeone else with the same!!!! I found it so hard to find any type1's, be great to have a buddy!!! :flower:

I will keep you posted on the test :thumbup:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm t1 and using a pump and cgm. I had lows from the second I conceived my child... I never ate so many glucose tabs in my life lol.

I'm an open book so feel free to ask away!


----------



## chelseav1213

I had extreme lows in the beginning but now its just extreme highs :(


----------



## kellyrae

I suffered hypos all the way through, even upto 38 weeks i was still reducing my insulin :wacko:

How are you both handling it with the pump....are you changing your basal rates according to what stage your at?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yes, I should clarify... I started to see insulin resistance around 16 weeks... I've been on an uphill battle ever since, blowing through 300 units in about a day and a half.


----------



## kellyrae

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Yes, I should clarify... I started to see insulin resistance around 16 weeks... I've been on an uphill battle ever since, blowing through 300 units in about a day and a half.

Wow that is alot of insulin!!! You must change your cartridge every other day :wacko:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I do. Sometimes it's not as bad but there are some days where the resistance is just crazy


----------



## chelseav1213

I go through 300-400 easily in a day and a half changing my cartridge at least every other day. My basals have increased by 1-2 units each basal and my carb to gram ratio is now 1:5 when it used to be 1:15.. I'm still suffering with highs too. Today it got to 260 :( its 110 right now though! :D I feel so guilty my poor baby is suffering because I cant get my sugars under control :( today I had to give myself 38 units for a 73 gram meal :/ but it'll all be worth it in the end! I get a growth scan next week to see how big hes gotten and I'm scared to get a bad answer :/


----------



## chelseav1213

Also I increase my basals every week- I have weekly visits with the endo and she always ups everything by a few units minimum. Fortunately my A1c is actually 6.7 still though! Even though I'm seeing highs every single day


----------



## kellyrae

chelseav1213 said:


> I go through 300-400 easily in a day and a half changing my cartridge at least every other day. My basals have increased by 1-2 units each basal and my carb to gram ratio is now 1:5 when it used to be 1:15.. I'm still suffering with highs too. Today it got to 260 :( its 110 right now though! :D I feel so guilty my poor baby is suffering because I cant get my sugars under control :( today I had to give myself 38 units for a 73 gram meal :/ but it'll all be worth it in the end! I get a growth scan next week to see how big hes gotten and I'm scared to get a bad answer :/

I think the hardest bit is the guilt and worrying we do!!! But If his wight is too big they should induce you early....I went into labour at 36 weeks and maisie wieghed 7lb6oz so if she had gone full term she would have been big too.

The only thing we i had problems with was after( not trying to scare you) she was born.....her blood sugars dropped around 4 hours after she arrived an ended up being in nicu for 4 days untill they stablized her sugars.....I was partly prepared for it happening but not when it actually did happen......she was tube fed for a week untill she could contain her surgars herself, it took what seemed like months but was only a week and after that she was great :thumbup:


----------



## polly1984

Im so glad that I have found this thread!

Im Type 1 and have had a pump for 7 years, im currently 28 + 4.

My insulin requirements seem to go up and down daily! some days im on 150 + untis other days 75 so confusing.

i am using temporary basal rates as every time i go through the hassle of changing everything my body changes again!

i start growth scans next week so then we'll find out more. This is my first have any of you guys had other babies on pump/diabetes? Im starting to worry about induction? I want to know everything!! and noone at the hosp appears to be telling me much??

PX


----------



## kellyrae

Hi polly1984, welcome :)

I went into labour naturally but ended up having to be induced three days later anyway because the labour stopped, although they told me it could take a few attempts to work it didn't, within 4 hours I was 6cm dialated :s but baby moved and got into distress so I ended up with an emergency c-section.
Not what I expected to happen at all but as long as baby was out and safe that's all that mattered.
Through the labour I was monitored but in my case everything happened so quickly I didn't have chance to blink and I was being wheeled off to theatre, the onky fear I was fighting was the needle in my back, but the contractions masked that for me!!
I did however suffer hypos after she was born and so did maisie as I wrote in my previous post.....was traumatic I won't lie but I'm ready and willing to do it all againfor the gorgeous end result :)


----------



## polly1984

Thanks for the reasssurance! I suppose I will have to wait to see how the growth scans go, they have told me they wont let me go beyond 38 weeks.

Im finding the diabetes harder and harder work but I am getting the right results (most of the time) :/

I would hate to do this pregnancy lark without my pump! it would be hideous! HOw long was Maisie in care for? How long did you have to stay in hospital for?

Px


----------



## kellyrae

I did it without the pump, but my bloods were so low all the time that I hardly had to have any bolus insulin,
I think even if baby is normal size they still don't let you go over 38 weeks as they like to get them out so no complications occur after the 38 week mark :) 
We stayed in nic unit for 4 days untill she was holding her own blood sugars without a drip, then we moved to a transitional ward for two days till she was eventually taken off the feeding tube, we gradually had to give her bottles and tube feed so she could get used to bottles.
Felt like a lifetime but was only 6 days, Its very common for this to happen to babies with diabetic mums so try not to panic too much if it does happen.......easier said than done tho especially as its your first too.
But she was the biggest baby in nicu!!!! She just had to allow her body to adjust to being away from me and my insulin!!!! 

My diabetic team told me to express some milk a week before I was due to have her and freeze it down then take it with me so she could have it incase she had to go straight to nicu. Xx


----------



## chelseav1213

I'm trying to prepare myself for a nicu stay its hard though :/ I didn't think about pumping before my due date I will talk to my drs about that Tuesday when I go in!! My OB keeps telling me that as long as we get to 34-35 weeks hes happy with that! Which means my little man could be here in 4 weeks! Ahh! I'm so happy today my readings have been good! And my NST went good after he finally woke up! Lol thongs are looking up! Except I got called onto jury duty so idk if Dr is gonna write me off since on bed rest kinda :/ hope so! I think we should keep this thread going to keep each other powered on our statuses! Welcome Polly :D so are you having any symptoms Kelly? :D


----------



## kellyrae

Def gotta keep this thread going!! Its hard work finding type1's around here lol I've been having some cramping and I've been unusually tired in the afternoon, last couple of days my bloods have been lower for no real reason too, but I don't wanna think to much into them even tho we analyse everything if somethings similar to a symptom......can't wait for these next 5 days to hurry up now though :) xx


----------



## chelseav1213

Yay sounds promising! Low bloods was one of my first things I realized that made me think "oh my God am I pregnant? Then it was tiredness crampiness and lastly sore breasted that never went away! Lol good luck ill be on here all day Tuesday waiting for your results :) I'm always looking for other type 1s I can relate to and ive finally found some on the last leg of my journey lol


----------



## kellyrae

Well I will be testing first thing tues morning!!! And hopefully its good news :) but I will be keeping close to this thread, we can help each other through whatever challenges we all may come across before, during and after little ones are born, always good to have someone to ask questions or advice who have our other daily challenge of being diabetic and a mummy, i breastfed for two months and found I had lots of low blood sugars even then, untill maisie was diagnosed with lactose intolerence xx


----------



## chelseav1213

I was going to ask you about breastfeeding! If you had done it and what your doctors have told u about it I want to breastfeed so badly but I'm worried if I'm out of control like I am now its not beneficial to baby :( I always think of millions of questions to ask the Dr when I'm not in the office and when I get there I don't have any! Lol and I have a NST Tuesday at 8:45am so I will check in beofre and after that! Then an endo at 11:30 so hopefully by after both appointments I see u got a BFP!


----------



## kellyrae

I wasn't really advised much about breastfeeding only how to do it and that I should always have something to snack on whilst doing it incase my bloods dropped, but I found it difficult as they really did drop and I found myself having lucozade, then my milk was turning orange!!! But I had to stop anyway, I would do it again but maybe not as long because its hard enough trying to get used to going back to your normal diabetic doses and getting used to things all over again, I was asked to try and express milk however by my diabetic team at week 36 and take it to the hospital with me when it was time to go incase they needed to feed little one straight away, hard work if there's not much milk there but after a couple of weeks trying and freezing the bits I got down I had a fair bit, might be worth asking if they havnt already suggested it to you.


----------



## kellyrae

Oh and I used to write questiond down in my memos on my phone so you can ask them lol my mind used to go blank when they aske is there anything you want to ask!!!!


----------



## Dee_H

Glad I saw this thread. I am T1 and have been on my pump since April 2011. I still struggle from time ti time but overall it is better than injections. I was diagnosed when I was 6 months pregnant with my DD. My blood sugar was 26.1 and was put on insulin 2 days after being admitted to the hospital. My pregnancy was rough and my labour even worse!! We have been ttc for 1.5 years. I will be testing tomorrow as I am on CD 36 and usually have 28-32 day cycles. Glad to know their is a little group of us here as it is different being on a pump! Good luck to those ttc and congrats to all of you expecting!


----------



## kellyrae

Welcome Dee!!!!! Glad to see you on here, sounds like you had it rough first time round!!
But you clearly got through it and it hasn't put you off :) good luck with your test, hope its a BFP for you, got my fingers crossed :) 
I found it hard adjusting to the pump after injecting for so long but its finally going my way at last after lots of tweeking and getting my basal rates correct, I was injecting with my first pregnancy so I'm hoping the pump will be better for my next pregnancy!! Let us know how you get on :)


----------



## chelseav1213

Good luck Dee!!! Ill be checking back here tomorrow to see ur BFP!! :) I was only on injections for a few months before I was put on the pump and I was 10 years old so I cant really remember how bad injections were but I do remember how much the pump changed my life! :) I almost feel normal Lol and kelly- I am def. going to be making little phone memos for my next appointment! I have minimum 2 appointments a week to keep everything regulated so I should have all my questions answered soon :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Is it okay that I'm terrified of dying during my c-section? I know sections are super common, but I'm pissed at myself for my baby being too big and I'm scared to death of surgery.


----------



## kellyrae

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Is it okay that I'm terrified of dying during my c-section? I know sections are super common, but I'm pissed at myself for my baby being too big and I'm scared to death of surgery.

I personally didnt have time to think about it the first time around....i was on that much gas and air I didnt really think and it was over quite quickly but this time round its may start to creep into my mind yes :wacko:

I think its completely normal.....although that doesnt help your worries....but once you hear your baby you wont be thinking anything like that im sure :thumbup:


----------



## Dee_H

Wellllllll....I got my BFP this morning!!!!!! I have an appt. to see my Doc on Sept.10.From my calculations I will be due on May 1st, 2013!! Now I have to connect with my Diabetes Center..my head is in a cloud right now!!!!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congrats!!!


----------



## kellyrae

Dee_H said:


> Wellllllll....I got my BFP this morning!!!!!! I have an appt. to see my Doc on Sept.10.From my calculations I will be due on May 1st, 2013!! Now I have to connect with my Diabetes Center..my head is in a cloud right now!!!!:happydance::cloud9:

Congratulations Dee!!! Thats fab news :happydance:

Now for all the hard work to begin.......you will do great :flower:

Keep us updated xx


----------



## chelseav1213

Yay!! Congratulations Dee!! And ersurgeongirl I think that's completley normal! I think its odd that I'm not scared for a c section! I have a growth scan on the 5th and I am very nervous :(


----------



## polly1984

Massive Congrats Dee!

I have a growth scan on the 5th also! I am measuring slightly bigger but I'm not sure how much heed I give to that! 

Polly


----------



## Dee_H

I was MASSIVE my first pregnancy and after 4 days of labour and 4 hrs of pushing..my baby turned halfway down and got stuck. I had to have an emergency c-section. I was so scared but it is what had to be done in order to get my baby out safely. I will approach my labour the same way this time. I would love to have a VBAC but if it means having to have another section..then it is what it is. I just want what is the best for my baby and myself:hugs:


----------



## chelseav1213

Good luck Polly! Hopefully we both get good news! :) and wow dee how scary! At least everything turned out good and I agree that as much as id love a vaginal birth if a c section is what's needed to get baby out safely then that's fine with me :)


----------



## kellyrae

I've been getting quite alot of lower backache today and cramping :wacko:
Hope its not my period creeping in :nope:


----------



## chelseav1213

Fingers crossed its not!! I had cramping aall throughout my early pregnancy.. felt like period was going to show up any minute for weeks!


----------



## chelseav1213

I need some advice from you ladies.. so after dealing with horrible insulin resistance and constant high blood sugars for months all of the sudden the past few days baby hasn't moved at much.. then yesterday all of the sudden my sugars started going low.. I went to L&D and monitored bang and they said he looked good on the monitors but I mentioned to them in worried that the placenta has stopped working properly because I know that on diabetics with uncontrolled blood sugars that's a possibility and Ive heard the symptoms of that are low blood sugars and less movements from baby. The Dr said that we just need to keep on eye on it to come back if he doesn't move as much still.. but didn't do an ultrasound or anything to make sure hes okay?? Im just worried he wont br okay in here until Tuesday/Wednesday at my next appointments .. has anyone got any advice on this? Or knowledge about early placenta dregradation due to the diabetes?


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Chelsea, I don't know much about it but I know I had not much movement as I was used to later on but that may hane been down to just not much room in there anymore.......maybe this will help a little https://community.babycenter.com/post/a28690067/placental_degradation

If you get too concerned though do't hesitate to ask for a scan to check everythings ok.....I would, at the end of the day you already know your baby and as the saying goes "mum knows best" are good enough to go on for me.

Hope your ok xx


----------



## chelseav1213

Thanks I went to L&D last night and they wouldn't do a scan :( if his movements decrease again I might go back in tonight/tomorrow and insist upon one I'm still getting 10+ movements in an hour or two so if it changes ill go back in thank u for that site I'm going to check it out now


----------



## kellyrae

I used to use it when I was pregnant, its great for lots of different advice and has some great videos of your babys progress :) 
I got my period tonight.......and so it all begins again!!!!:wacko:


----------



## chelseav1213

Oh im sorry! Fingers crossed that this is your month!!


----------



## kellyrae

Thats what I was going to ask you ladies......whats the cgm like? Ive seen a few vids on youtube of people inserting them and it looks alittle harsher than the pump canula....they look alot bigger needles.......i was goin to ask my nurse for one if I do get pregnant to stop the hypos i suffered before.


----------



## chelseav1213

The needles are larger.. honestly it took me four hours to get the guts to put it in.. I don't use the inserter because I feel more in control just using my hands and doing it slow.. once I got it put in though I realized it wasn't bad at all! Sometimes my pump site hurts way worse going in.. my sister also has one and she uses the inserter and she says it really isn't as bad as it looks too! Its amazing though for warning you when your sugars are either going low or high and it is def. worth it!! The only issue is without insurance-it is very expensive!! With good insurance its not that bad.


----------



## Dee_H

My insurance won't cover a cgm:growlmad: I don't understand..it would help control my Diabetes so much better!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi everyone, I am also type 1 diabetic for 22 years now and have been on a pump for 6 years. 

I am now on my third diabetic pregnancy. All going pretty good, last A1C was 5.6 down from 6.4 just prior to pregnancy. I think it has gone up again as I am starting to fight resistance. 
So lovely to see others similar to me. 

kellyrae- sorry AF arrived. 

chelseav1213- I hope everything is ok with your bub. I would go back to L and D if you have any worries. I hope all is ok. That is good though that your bub is doing 10 movements in an hour though. 

Hi everyone else, so glad I found this thread. Happy to answer any questions too:)


----------



## kellyrae

I'm presuming the Insurance is in the U.S, In U.K we don't have to pay insurance as we pay ours through our wages each week as we get paid National insurance we call it, my Diabetic was considering putting me on one a while ago but my pump started to level thing out so we didnt bother, but as I have the choice I think I might give it ago if it means better control and awareness :flower:


----------



## kellyrae

Mammatotwo said:


> Hi everyone, I am also type 1 diabetic for 22 years now and have been on a pump for 6 years.
> 
> I am now on my third diabetic pregnancy. All going pretty good, last A1C was 5.6 down from 6.4 just prior to pregnancy. I think it has gone up again as I am starting to fight resistance.
> So lovely to see others similar to me.
> 
> kellyrae- sorry AF arrived.
> 
> chelseav1213- I hope everything is ok with your bub. I would go back to L and D if you have any worries. I hope all is ok. That is good though that your bub is doing 10 movements in an hour though.
> 
> Hi everyone else, so glad I found this thread. Happy to answer any questions too:)

Hi there and welcome.....great to see others joining us all.....more the merrier I say!!! Third pregnancy....Wow.....your braver than me....you will be an expert so be prepared for questions lol :headspin:


----------



## chelseav1213

Kellyrae- I would get it then for sure! 
Welcome mammatotwo!
Well had a NST today and I guess baby didn't do what the wanted because I'm to go back tomorrow for another.. fingers crossed everythings okay and he stays put!! I also have my growth scan which I am so excited for! Last one I got 3D/4D pictures and they were amazing so I'm hoping for more :) its been a month so I am so ready to see him again :) I am nervous though because I don't know how big he is hope hes not too big! 
Dee- that's horrible I don't see why such an amazing thing isn't covered by some insurances! It really could help a lot of people who need it! Maybe it'll get covered soon :)


----------



## chelseav1213

So had my growth scan today! Baby weighs 5 lbs 7 oz!!! And they said add a few oz because the machine measures small!! So my 31 week baby is almost 6 lbs!! Holy s***!!! They also couldn't get very good pics because they said he was VERY VERY low.. so don't know if I should be expecting him sooner because of that?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I had an ultrasound today... Baby is measuring in at 6lbs 12oz. Omg 

I don't think that having him be lower would cause him to be here sooner... Most babies drop and still end up being over due lol


----------



## chelseav1213

well baby dropped more-then I started having contractions.. then I went from closed at the Dr to 1-2 at the hospital so they're monitoring me.. also had preotein and high bp so doing a 24 hour urine.. how far along are you? I knew this LO would try and come early but not this early!!


----------



## Dee_H

Hope you ladies are doing well...I jave to say that today has been one of the best days of my pregnancy..I discovered peppermint tea...see ya later nausea!!:happydance:


----------



## kellyrae

Glad your scans went well ladies!! Not long to go :)


----------



## kellyrae

Ersurgeongirl said:


> I'm t1 and using a pump and cgm. I had lows from the second I conceived my child... I never ate so many glucose tabs in my life lol.
> 
> I'm an open book so feel free to ask away!

Just notice you have 4 days left :happydance: 
I hope it all goes well for you and good luck....you must be rather nervous/excited now :flower:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yep 4 more days! Soooo excited!


----------



## kellyrae

chelseav1213 said:


> well baby dropped more-then I started having contractions.. then I went from closed at the Dr to 1-2 at the hospital so they're monitoring me.. also had preotein and high bp so doing a 24 hour urine.. how far along are you? I knew this LO would try and come early but not this early!!

How you getting on hun? Hope LO is behaving for you :)


----------



## chelseav1213

I'm okay baby is doing good but ive developed pre-e sk were just taking one day at a time! Ive started having contractions though again today (which happens all the time) nut they're coming at 4 mi.Utes so gotta keep an eye on things and if they progress going to L&D! :/ How are you? :)


----------



## chelseav1213

Also good luck in 8 days!!!!! Hoping for ur bfp!!!


----------



## kellyrae

chelseav1213 said:


> I'm okay baby is doing good but ive developed pre-e sk were just taking one day at a time! Ive started having contractions though again today (which happens all the time) nut they're coming at 4 mi.Utes so gotta keep an eye on things and if they progress going to L&D! :/ How are you? :)

I hope eveythings goes ok for you :flower:
I am good thankyou.....hoping this month is lucky for us seen as its the second time i will be testing this month!!!! 
Not trying to think about symptoms too much, although I know theres a few but i'm trying to ignore them haha.
Who did you guys inform first of your pregnancy? Diabetic nurse or doctor?

xx


----------



## Dee_H

My doc..she gave me my requistion for prenatal bloodwork..which would have my A1C anf blood glucose levels..they then faxed my bloodwork results to the Diabetic Team to have when I had my first consult.


----------



## chelseav1213

Told my OB first didn't have a appt with dibetic till like 4 months in because they were so busy & my sugars were perfect.. so had a NST today that didn't go over well so got an appt at 10am tomorrow with high risk to do another NST then to determine LOs weight to find out if I get an induction or c section and to determine when hell be here! Dr said for sure within two weeks though!! Wow cant believe it!


----------



## kellyrae

chelseav1213 said:


> Told my OB first didn't have a appt with dibetic till like 4 months in because they were so busy & my sugars were perfect.. so had a NST today that didn't go over well so got an appt at 10am tomorrow with high risk to do another NST then to determine LOs weight to find out if I get an induction or c section and to determine when hell be here! Dr said for sure within two weeks though!! Wow cant believe it!

Ooooooh do let us know how you get on, feels sureal when you get a date :flower:
I remember it so well :hugs:


----------



## kellyrae

Morning ladies!!! So just did my first test and its got a faint line!!! I'm 10dpo so going to do another tomorrow to be certain.....so happy but so much to think about now!!!!
I have a flu jab at my doctors on 2nd of oct so I think I may wait and ask them to do a test while I am there then they can get sorted at the hospital with my pump clinic :flower:


----------



## Dee_H

That is awesome...keep us updated!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Baby boy is here!!!! He safely made it on the 24th via planned csection :)


----------



## kellyrae

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Baby boy is here!!!! He safely made it on the 24th via planned csection :)

Congratulations hun.....pleased it all went well for you both :happydance:


----------



## chelseav1213

CONGRATS TO ERSURGEONGIRL AND KELLYRAE!!!!!!! So happy for u on ur baby boy and so happy for you to start your pregnancy journey!!!!!!!! Well after my appt they sent to straight to be admitted! They were going to induce right away but after more.lab work they decided to wait and watch us.. still in the hospital with a massive headache & horrible vision disturbance + tpns of protein in urinewaiting to find out if my baby boy is coming today or tomorrow or next 2 weeks! Seems like they're gonna keep him in there a bit longer but we will see!


----------



## kellyrae

chelseav1213 said:


> CONGRATS TO ERSURGEONGIRL AND KELLYRAE!!!!!!! So happy for u on ur baby boy and so happy for you to start your pregnancy journey!!!!!!!! Well after my appt they sent to straight to be admitted! They were going to induce right away but after more.lab work they decided to wait and watch us.. still in the hospital with a massive headache & horrible vision disturbance + tpns of protein in urinewaiting to find out if my baby boy is coming today or tomorrow or next 2 weeks! Seems like they're gonna keep him in there a bit longer but we will see!

Awww noooo not what you wanted really :nope: 
I dont wish a long hospital stay on anyone, as lots of us know its not what you need, hope he's out safe and sound and you are feeling much better soon xx:hugs:


----------



## chelseav1213

Thank you! They've already told me 3 times there were gonna induce to turn around and say nevermind its frustrating I just wish I knew either way! I guess when my 24 hour urine labs get back ill know for sure.. its still to early for him to come so as much as I want to meet him he needs to stay put!! Im so happy for you though! I bet you are ecstatic! :D


----------



## kellyrae

I was convinced last night that AF was going to arrive soon with the cramping I was getting, so my heart wasnt really in the testing this morning but when it showed up I was in shock haha
But yes we are both really excited about it.....then the diabetes mind starts to kicks in and straight into "right get your head down and make these blood sugars as good as possible" mode!!
My bllods have been around 7-8 all day so I have upped my basal rates to 110% to see if that helps bring them down a little....although I'm ready for some lows to start soon enough :wacko: xx


----------



## chelseav1213

Oh yes the lows! They started at around 8 weeks for me and went to 12 weeks then insulin resistance started ag 18 weeks! I do have to say the pump helps a lot while pregnant!! Being able to adjust everything and still eat what we like(sort-of Lol)


----------



## kellyrae

I'm hoping its better this time around, my hubby used to have to set his alarm for 3am every morning to check I hadnt hypo'd, not ideal but it had to be done coz most nights I did and had no idea :wacko:
But with the pump at least I can regulate them a little better.
I,m due for my flu jab next tuesday so I will let them know at my family doctors to confirm it then take it from there, I had my first scan last time at 7 weeks if i remember right, so not too much of a rush to tell them, got my 5mg folic acid, bloods in control so I think I have it under control for now anyway lol
Then the appointments will start, every two weeks hopefully :flower:


----------



## chelseav1213

Oh wow how scary! Hate hypos!! I was getting to the point where I didn't know it was low too! Scary stuff! Keep us posted on how things goes my first scan was at 6/7 weeks and I got to hear heartbeat & everything :) after I have bubs ill still be on here to check on u and ur LO! :D


----------



## hawalkden

Hello. 

I'm type one and I am back on the pump. I'm 33 weeks now and in my first pregnant I had the pump. Before it I my hba1c was 12.something! After first pregnancy and being on the pump it was 5.4% but hypo hell when bump arrived. All my ratios were changed etc and I expressed so I took the pump off and had a biscuit during expressing to stop me from having a low. 

I placed the site into my bump and didn't have problems at all for me though it was after when I had the extra flab/fat and the canula wouldn't go into me so I was thinking after changing my site the tube was in and 3/4hours later blood tests it said 'HI' so I spent a few hours in hospital with a drip in! Stressful so stopped using it and went back to my pens. 

Now back on the pump. Yes bloods aren't amazing but got to the stage of pregnancy where it gets high naturally my sugars etc so hard to balance. I want to put the site into my leg but don't dare haha! So we'll see how it goes when this bump arrives! I'd recommend the pump to anyone, male or female and pregnant or not! Just tough when my son thinks the wire is his toy and wants it!


----------



## kellyrae

Hi there Hawalkden........glad things are going well for you, hope you have a better time this time around, I found expressing with my first quite difficult too with the hypos!!! Although i was on pens then so was easier to control, not too sure what am going to do this time....spose it all depends if little one has to spend time in the nicu :wacko:


----------



## hawalkden

ah beloved NICU. Hope they don't spend too much time in there. Isaac was 5 weeks early. Weighing 7lb :o.. but had jaundice so was under lamp and lazy feeder! I was daisy the cow expressing 120ml each every 2 hours. Nightmare!! :(. Not had any hypos so far this one but i know my hba1c isnt amazing and i get a lecture every week i go and see the diabetic team! It's not as easy to control and eat when Isaac is becoming an action man crawler and taking my time up :|. But glad I'm on the pump because if i was on the pens I'd not take any insulin so suppose the pump is the bonus and i just dose it that way :\.


----------



## HellBunny

I'm not pregnant but i'm SO broody! i can't get pregnant now as i'm still in honeymoon from being diagnosed type 1 ahhhh plus it would be impossible looking after two young LO's eeee lol


----------



## Dee_H

So glad I am able to hear all your stories about being pregnant and using the pump. My first pregnancy was diagnosed at 6 months and on needles right away. This pregnancy I am on a pump. I have been on it since April 2011. I find it helpful hearing what you all have to say about when to expect insulin resistence, hypos etc. Congrats on the LOs that have already been born and good luck to the rest of you. Thanks ladies:hugs:


----------



## pink23

congrats dee xx
Im also on the pump and found it a big help during pregnancy with hypos. I didnt have as many and control was better.
Im still expressing to and not got the best control now but Im getting there and would be lost without the pump xx


----------



## kellyrae

Got my first appointment with the diabetic pregnancy clinic tomorrow morning, I should know how it all works from before but a bit nervous now :flower:


----------



## chelseav1213

Hi ladies! I had my little boy on September 28th at 6:00pm..he was 34 & 6 and weighed 7 lbs 1 oz.. hes in the NICU getting his feeds situated and hopefully he comes home soon! It was a pretty intense delivery (labor went well until it was time to push! He was too big for me and got stuck.. I got an episostomy & got a "4 +" degree tear. He had shoulder dystocia and got stuck.. it was a scary situation another Dr came rushing in to get he baby out and then panicking because of me losing too much blood :/baby wasnt doing as well as he should've and I got 5 minutes of skin to skin before he got taken to nicu. I was so bad that I didn't get to see him until 2:00am (he was born at 6:00pm) hes still in the NICU busy establishing feeds and growing well and then he can come home. I'm trying to BF but he doesn't wanna latch and I have nothing :( he did a lot better today with latching on tho so were stil
l trying :) Hes getting fed through a tube if we breastfeed though because he only does it for a minute and they don't wanna do the bottle afterwwards.. or if he gets bottle fed and doesn't finish he gets the rest tube fed :( he has a black eye and a cone share head and a hurt shoulder a little but hes doing much better now :) he hasn't been on oxygen at all :) he did need help.with his lungs right away but hes okay now with breathing :) this is so unreal!


----------



## kellyrae

chelseav1213 said:


> Hi ladies! I had my little boy on September 28th at 6:00pm..he was 34 & 6 and weighed 7 lbs 1 oz.. hes in the NICU getting his feeds situated and hopefully he comes home soon! It was a pretty intense delivery (labor went well until it was time to push! He was too big for me and got stuck.. I got an episostomy & got a "4 +" degree tear. He had shoulder dystocia and got stuck.. it was a scary situation another Dr came rushing in to get he baby out and then panicking because of me losing too much blood :/baby wasnt doing as well as he should've and I got 5 minutes of skin to skin before he got taken to nicu. I was so bad that I didn't get to see him until 2:00am (he was born at 6:00pm) hes still in the NICU busy establishing feeds and growing well and then he can come home. I'm trying to BF but he doesn't wanna latch and I have nothing :( he did a lot better today with latching on tho so were stil
> l trying :) Hes getting fed through a tube if we breastfeed though because he only does it for a minute and they don't wanna do the bottle afterwwards.. or if he gets bottle fed and doesn't finish he gets the rest tube fed :( he has a black eye and a cone share head and a hurt shoulder a little but hes doing much better now :) he hasn't been on oxygen at all :) he did need help.with his lungs right away but hes okay now with breathing :) this is so unreal!

Congratulations!!!! Glad to hear he is doing well hun, I totally understand what your going through I had the same after maisie was born, tares your heart up watching them in nicu, but she was fine after 5 days of tube feeds then we weened her onto the bottle :) so please for you and a good weight!!!! Good luck hun and keep us all updated.....hope he's home soon :flower: xx


----------



## kellyrae

I really need some advice ladies.......

Last couple of days my bloods have been rather high, yet i dont seem to be able to get them down :wacko: even when constantly correcting, I know this could be insulin resistence but is it normal for it to be happening this early on?

Ive changed my basal rates for the evening to breakfast as its always between 9-13 when i wake up, my ratio for evening and breakfast has also been put up to 1.5units - 10 grams carbs.

Today i have only had 1 slice of toast apart from my evening meal just now yet it has stayed at 10.5-11.5 all day with continuous corrections every hour????

I'm confused and have no idea what the safest thing is to do :nope:


----------



## chelseav1213

My Dr said in subsequent pregnancies insulin resistance may start earlier.. do u think u might be getting sick? I know that raises my readings..by the way the Dr told me u can never have too much insulin so if u need more than take more :) good luck!


----------



## pink23

congrats chelsea, its horrible when they go to nicu, hope your not in there long.
kellyrae- i just kept adding insulin until i got it fairly level. just keep an eye for hypos as i find they sometimes crept up on me out of the blue.
Esmae is doing well, 20 weeks friday i cant believe it. we have last lot of jabs and weight check today. im hoping for a good gain. I always worry if my blood are high it effects my milk and it will be high I'm sugar but she's doing fine xx


----------



## Dee_H

kellyrae said:


> I really need some advice ladies.......
> 
> Last couple of days my bloods have been rather high, yet i dont seem to be able to get them down :wacko: even when constantly correcting, I know this could be insulin resistence but is it normal for it to be happening this early on?
> 
> Ive changed my basal rates for the evening to breakfast as its always between 9-13 when i wake up, my ratio for evening and breakfast has also been put up to 1.5units - 10 grams carbs.
> 
> Today i have only had 1 slice of toast apart from my evening meal just now yet it has stayed at 10.5-11.5 all day with continuous corrections every hour????
> 
> I'm confused and have no idea what the safest thing is to do :nope:

 What about trying to decrease your insulin to carb ratio a bit more?:hugs:


----------



## kellyrae

Increased both basal at night and ratio during meal times....seems to be working, a different learning curve completely new to me in pregnancy!!! I'm sure its a boy haha:flower:


----------



## kellyrae

Ok so last week i was struggling to get them down and now for the last couple of days the hypo's seem to have made an appearance :wacko:

Yesterday they never went higher than 4.3 mmols, I honestly don't know how i functioned trying to look after a hyper 2 year old all day!!!

I don't remember it being this hard the first time around.........:cry:


----------



## pink23

sending hugs kellyrae. I found 2nd time around was harder because i had caleb to look after to plus the trying to balance hypos out is so difficult when you are looking after your lo.
Hang in there xx


----------



## kellyrae

pink23 said:


> sending hugs kellyrae. I found 2nd time around was harder because i had caleb to look after to plus the trying to balance hypos out is so difficult when you are looking after your lo.
> Hang in there xx

Thanks pink......had a long chat with my nurse today, Ive had 12 hypos today already and got tonight to go yet :wacko: 
Reduced all my basals and bolus.....I had this with my last so I was expecting it but like you say its so much harder trying to look after a little one aswell. Thank god for my fab husband who works all day then comes home and helps me out big time!!!

My energy levels are zilch and the worse thing is I cant sleep at night because of such bad headaches.
Anyway onwards and upwards I guessroll on second trimester when it calms down and goes hyper!!!!


----------



## kellyrae

Hope everyone on this thread is doing ok and new mummys, hope its all going well xxx


----------



## Dee_H

Starting to get over my tired hump!! I started on Synthroid a few weeks back as I have recently been diagnosed with Hypothyroidism. I have gained 12 lbs already:blush: and feeling huge..but so happy to be pregnant!! I have made a few more changes to my pump as well. I had to put my insulin to carb ratio back up to 1-16 as I was having hypos. My Diabetes Team told to expect some serious insulin resistence in the next few weeks. JOY!! Hope you are all doing well.:hugs:


----------



## kellyrae

Dee_H said:


> Starting to get over my tired hump!! I started on Synthroid a few weeks back as I have recently been diagnosed with Hypothyroidism. I have gained 12 lbs already:blush: and feeling huge..but so happy to be pregnant!! I have made a few more changes to my pump as well. I had to put my insulin to carb ratio back up to 1-16 as I was having hypos. My Diabetes Team told to expect some serious insulin resistence in the next few weeks. JOY!! Hope you are all doing well.:hugs:

Hiya dee, sounds like your blooming :) I am just starting with the morning sickness :( Hypos seem to be taking over me at the moment now, struggling with detecting them too, but not too many more weeks left till it should calm down and go the opposite way!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dee_H

I have found that too.. I use to feel my lows when they were barely low (4.0) Now I am finding I don't feel anything until I am like 2.5 or lower. Very scary..so I test all the time. Morning sickness sucks!! Hope you feel better soon. It is so hard to deal with as you bolus,eat then puke!!Fun FUn!!:hugs:


----------



## LouisaC

Hi,

I'm glad to have found this thread.

I have been pumping since April 2010 with the Animas 2020.

Before I found out that we were expecting Pip my sugars were absolutely amazing - always either 4s or 5s.

Since last week, I have noticed that my warning signs have all but disappeared - Bye, bye driving licence :cry:

I actually had quite a bad turn last week when my sugars dropped to 1.1 whilst at work - that was when the paramedics eventually managed to get blood out of my fingers - I managed to lose over an hour and a half that day!

I've also had another episode today - was walking back from the bus stop and thought, I don't feel quite right - did a test and was 1.6 - luckily I managed to get a bottle of lucozade down my neck and even at 1.8 managed to make my way over to a local shop to buy another bottle (I have to admit - I am quite proud of myself for that although I am sure I looked as though I had had a skin full!) 

I have already cut my basal - but looks as though the days of 4s and 5s are long gone! :dohh:


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Louisa, nice to see another type 1 mummy to be on here, its a scary time isn't it, I have gone as low as 1.6 but luckily I was at home and I have lucozade in every room!! Do you carry a glucogen pen with you? My first pregnancy was bad with hypos, I wouldn't wake up some mornings from having them in my sleep :s this time round its not been as bad but bad enough, especially as I have a 2 year old to care for, which scares me sometimes so I have my husband ring every hour to make sure I am ok.
It does get better though, and actually goes the other way in the 2nd trimester, you will find yourself becoming resistent to the insulin, be safe and always keep testing, that's all we can do for now xx


----------



## LouisaC

kellyrae said:


> Hi Louisa, nice to see another type 1 mummy to be on here, its a scary time isn't it, I have gone as low as 1.6 but luckily I was at home and I have lucozade in every room!! Do you carry a glucogen pen with you? My first pregnancy was bad with hypos, I wouldn't wake up some mornings from having them in my sleep :s this time round its not been as bad but bad enough, especially as I have a 2 year old to care for, which scares me sometimes so I have my husband ring every hour to make sure I am ok.
> It does get better though, and actually goes the other way in the 2nd trimester, you will find yourself becoming resistent to the insulin, be safe and always keep testing, that's all we can do for now xx

Thanks Kellyrae, sounds like Pip will be giving me sleepless nights well in advance of the night time feeds! 

I have been loaded up on Glucogen, hypo stop, hubby actually ended up going out at 2am on a lucozade run because I had decimated my entire stock the other night (I thought it was meant to be me sending him out for ice cream???)

All this lucozade is not doing my figure any good - think I might be over-correcting and then having to do additional insulin - I've gone up by a few kilos already which is not good news - hubby says it myst all be in my boobs as he can't see where its gone! :holly:(I don't know whether that is just flattery - he saw how upset I was when MW told me!) 

Just had my first midwife appt - they wanted me booked in early - I was actually fairly disappointed - I was hoping to come away with a date for my dating scan, but she really didn't seem bothered. Will maybe try talking to my diabetic team next week because I actually meet with them in the ante-natal clinic where the scans are carried out - so might see what strings they can pull. (There has to be some advantage sand what my DSN wants, she typically gets) 

I'm testing at least 10 times a day - I'm barely awake 10 hours a day atm!!!


How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Elaine.27

Hi , I'm just lookin to get info on how peoples pregnancies go on the insulin pump, i'm type 1 diabetic and i've been on the pump since last december. Ive just found out today that i'm about 4-5 weeks pregnant. I've already one little boy who's two and that pregnancy was a bit of a nightmare with 2 hospital admissions and constant unexplained hypos and hypers and a really naggin doctors appt every week!!! Does your basel rate increase by much because i've found myself givin loads of correction doses over the last two weeks, i've to ring the diabetic team tomorrow and heres hopin its not a hospital admission tomorrow evenin like the last time!! 

any info at some stage would be really a great help cos i'm already freakin myself out!!


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Elaine, try not to freak out too much, I have found the pump much better in pregnancy than being on injections like my last, I've only had the pump since june so I've had to get to know it quite quickly.
Hypos will happen within the first tri as your baby is doing most of its developing therefore taking all of mums sugar!!!! I have dropped my basal rates in the first tri but its starting to creep up again now so time to tweek them again!!! 
I also had to adjust my carb ratios too and my correction bolus rates, well my diabetic nurse talked me through it all and seems to have done the trick until they start rising :s what I have found with the pump is much better control, and quick response if my bloods have been slightly higher, don't worry too much about all the corrections as you will find a pattern as to what needs changing, it may be your basal or if its higher after food could be your ratio when eating, here to help so ask any questions :)


----------



## Elaine.27

Thanks kellyrae, I've just spent the last 4 days in the rothunda hospital sortin out my basal rates, they've regulated much quicker than last time so I'm hoping for a much easier time this time round! Hope everything goes ok for u too


----------



## Dee_H

I am now experiencing insulin resisitence!!! Great!! Heading to the IWK on Wednesday..hoping this get sorted out!


----------



## kellyrae

Dee_H said:


> I am now experiencing insulin resisitence!!! Great!! Heading to the IWK on Wednesday..hoping this get sorted out!

Hi, dee, has this only just stared?
I'm waiting for mine to start creeping in soon, think I was about 18 weeks first time although it wasn't too severe.
You just get used to controlling bloods one way then it all changes again, drives me mad!! 
:ope you get it sorted soon enough though xx


----------



## Dee_H

Yeah..for about the last week I have been having issues. My doc said to expect it. When I was pregnant with our DD I ended up taking 3X more insulin in the end. I was on needles then.This sucks. Being pregnant is tiring enough..but now to have high blood sugars..makes me even more tired.:sleep:


----------



## LouisaC

Hey, 

How's everyone getting on in the run up to Christmas???

Hope everyone is keeping well and not being too naughty when the Christmas treats break out! 

Fortunately, I've just managed to bust my way out of the hospital following a truly horrendous bout of sickness (I have suffered with HG since 5.5 weeks). 

Has anyone else experienced HG whilst being on an insulin pump? I was really unwell, but managed to keep hold of my pump! They were adamant that they wanted to take me off it and put me on a sliding scale - Can someone please tell me what the point of this would be??? I was doing all my own BMs, my pump is already set to a basal rate that works for me and I can adjust it without having to call a nurse to toggle it...so why did they see fit to mess about with it?

It would be like saying to someone with a working pancreas, it works, but we think we wil mess about and put you on another drip just for the hell of it???:shrug: (Though really its because you understand it far better than us doctors, so we feel threatened and will just do it our way instead even if it works out worse for you!) :dohh:

OK, Rant over!


----------



## LouisaC

So I thought I would find out how everyone got on over the Christmas period?

Hope everyone is well and had a good few weeks! 


My bump has come in in the last few weeks, but unfortunately I'm still having sudden and unexplained hypos - so it doesn't look as though the second tri will be any easier for me! :cry:

Oh well, how's everyone else?


----------



## 080509

Hi everyone! I'm new to this group, i'm type 1 diabetic and have just found out a couple of weeks ago i'm expecting #3! Happy and surprised! Got my scan booked for the 29th, no idea how far along i am, at the moment i'm somewhere between 6 and 10 weeks Lol! Not on a pump as i'm managing okay with the injections but i don't know if that will change. I'm having alot of hypos though!


----------



## kellyrae

LouisaC said:


> So I thought I would find out how everyone got on over the Christmas period?
> 
> Hope everyone is well and had a good few weeks!
> 
> 
> My bump has come in in the last few weeks, but unfortunately I'm still having sudden and unexplained hypos - so it doesn't look as though the second tri will be any easier for me! :cry:
> 
> Oh well, how's everyone else?

Hi there...christmas was great although I did miss my glass of baileys :)
My bump is rather big now!!! 2 stone I have gained and I am currently the same weight I was when I gave birth to my first :wacko:

Can see a gym membership being set in stone for the summer!!!

My hba1 is at 5.4 at the moment so really pleased......no resistance as yet although my bolus rates are higher at mealtimes now but my basal is only up by 1 unit from pre pregnancy so far.
Not sure how long that will be for but for now i'm not complaining.

I have got my 20 week scan on the 22nd jan so looking forward to hopefully finding out if we are blue or pink....baby heart scan on 24th too.

Only downside at the moment is I am suffering with obstetric cholestasis which is driving me up the wall with the itching skin :cry: 



080509 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this group, i'm type 1 diabetic and have just found out a couple of weeks ago i'm expecting #3! Happy and surprised! Got my scan booked for the 29th, no idea how far along i am, at the moment i'm somewhere between 6 and 10 weeks Lol! Not on a pump as i'm managing okay with the injections but i don't know if that will change. I'm having alot of hypos though!

Congrats on your pregnancy :happydance: 

I was on injections with my first and found it just as easy to control, although the hypos were worse I have found and more often but I think thats more to do with being able to have a finer tuning of insulin with the pump.
Good luck with your scan, and keep us posted how you get on :flower:


----------



## 080509

Thanks! :) Really excited and will be glad to know how far along i really am, as its driving me mad not knowing! Good luck with your pregnancy too x


----------



## LouisaC

kellyrae said:


> LouisaC said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I would find out how everyone got on over the Christmas period?
> 
> Hope everyone is well and had a good few weeks!
> 
> 
> My bump has come in in the last few weeks, but unfortunately I'm still having sudden and unexplained hypos - so it doesn't look as though the second tri will be any easier for me! :cry:
> 
> Oh well, how's everyone else?
> 
> Hi there...christmas was great although I did miss my glass of baileys :)
> My bump is rather big now!!! 2 stone I have gained and I am currently the same weight I was when I gave birth to my first :wacko:
> 
> Can see a gym membership being set in stone for the summer!!!
> 
> My hba1 is at 5.4 at the moment so really pleased......no resistance as yet although my bolus rates are higher at mealtimes now but my basal is only up by 1 unit from pre pregnancy so far.
> Not sure how long that will be for but for now i'm not complaining.
> 
> I have got my 20 week scan on the 22nd jan so looking forward to hopefully finding out if we are blue or pink....baby heart scan on 24th too.
> 
> Only downside at the moment is I am suffering with obstetric cholestasis which is driving me up the wall with the itching skin :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 080509 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm new to this group, i'm type 1 diabetic and have just found out a couple of weeks ago i'm expecting #3! Happy and surprised! Got my scan booked for the 29th, no idea how far along i am, at the moment i'm somewhere between 6 and 10 weeks Lol! Not on a pump as i'm managing okay with the injections but i don't know if that will change. I'm having alot of hypos though!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy :happydance:
> 
> I was on injections with my first and found it just as easy to control, although the hypos were worse I have found and more often but I think thats more to do with being able to have a finer tuning of insulin with the pump.
> Good luck with your scan, and keep us posted how you get on :flower:Click to expand...

Oohh, I've got my 20 week scan on 31st so not far behind! We've decided to stay team yellow though and DH will be the one to tell me what we have on the big day.

I hope the itching clears up soon:flower: and I know what you mean about missing a glass of tipple over Christmas - we had champagne (well I didn't) when we told the family at a Christmas meal and as quickly as mine was poured, it was taken off me! 

I've just had another bout of morning sickness today, when mixed with hypos its absolute magic! There's nothing like trying to keep down lucozade whilst feeling rough.

Has anyone started to think about the big L&D day(s)? I know induction is likely, CFM is likely, in addition to a sliding scale insulin drip - does anyone have any experience where they have managed to stay in control of L&D and away from CFM? I don't mind being kept a regular eye on with a doppler, but I want to be able to move - there's nothing worse than being stuck to a hospital bed!

Hi everyone! I'm new to this group, i'm type 1 diabetic and have just found out a couple of weeks ago i'm expecting #3! Happy and surprised! Got my scan booked for the 29th, no idea how far along i am, at the moment i'm somewhere between 6 and 10 weeks Lol! Not on a pump as i'm managing okay with the injections but i don't know if that will change. I'm having alot of hypos though!

Congratulations on your pregnancy! The pregnancy may open up all sorts of opportunities for treatment - I was offered continuous glucose monitoring the other day - even more expensive then the £3000 pump! Good luck with the scan - It will be a busy few days for everyone! 

:happydance:


----------



## 080509

Not long till our scans! :) can't wait and it will feel much more real. I think we are going to leave the gender as a surprise on our second scan, my friend doesn't know what she is having and she is very excited!

Managed to get sorted with a prescription last night, £18 in taxi's, fuming but needs must!
Got my levels down from 15mmol to 5mmol so pleased, but still scared as i don't want the high levels. My first 2 pregnancies were a walk in the park compared to this one, i was slow onset type 1 until recently so was still producing some of my own insulin (just not enough to keep the targets) 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## chelseav1213

Hi ladies! I haven't posted on this thread in a while been in baby club! :D but I had a question hat I feel you ladies may be able to answer :D how early in pregnancy did you start getting hypos? Was that a first sign pf pregnancy for any of you?


----------



## kellyrae

chelseav1213 said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted on this thread in a while been in baby club! :D but I had a question hat I feel you ladies may be able to answer :D how early in pregnancy did you start getting hypos? Was that a first sign pf pregnancy for any of you?

Mine were around 4-6 weeks pregnant....not bad hypos at first but blood sugars were scarily well behaved and then started dropping unexpectedly....

Had my anatomy scan yesterday :) 
Team pink :pink:
So pleased......just got her heart scan on thursday then we can look forward to the growth scans eeeek its going so fast this time around!!!

My sugars are being reasonable at the moment although I did have a day where it just wouldn't go below 10 but the day after it was fine so I havn't the foggiest what was going on.

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## 080509

I haven't suffered from the hypos in pregnancy until i had to up the insulin to get my 1hour reading under 7.8mmol, rather than the 2hour reading, so in my case the hypos only started when i upped the insulin. 

Can i just ask when did everyone start with insulin resistance? I'm still only on smallish amounts of insulin at the moment (injection regime rather than pump) so i'm dreading the big amounts, last pregnancy i was on around 30 units of novorapid with small meals (lowish carb too!) and my weight didn't go above 9 stone that pregnancy, so i'm dreading all that insulin again. 

Congrats kelly thats lovely your on team pink! :) hoping all goes well thursday. Not long now until my scan next tuesday, can't wait!


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> I haven't suffered from the hypos in pregnancy until i had to up the insulin to get my 1hour reading under 7.8mmol, rather than the 2hour reading, so in my case the hypos only started when i upped the insulin.
> 
> Can i just ask when did everyone start with insulin resistance? I'm still only on smallish amounts of insulin at the moment (injection regime rather than pump) so i'm dreading the big amounts, last pregnancy i was on around 30 units of novorapid with small meals (lowish carb too!) and my weight didn't go above 9 stone that pregnancy, so i'm dreading all that insulin again.
> 
> Congrats kelly thats lovely your on team pink! :) hoping all goes well thursday. Not long now until my scan next tuesday, can't wait!

Thanks hun, not long for yours :)
when I was on injections and preggers with my first my long acting insulin only went up 4 units per day and my insulin went from 1unit per 10grams of carbs to 2units per 10 grams so mine didnt really go up too much compared to some ladies that I met. Mine did't start till around 24 weeks.

This time My long amount is up by only 1 unit so far and at meal times I am already at 2.5 units per 10grams carbs from my pre preg of 1 unit.
Still not much though but theres still time yet :)


----------



## MRV

Hi All :hi:

I'm type 1 (on a pump) and just found out a week and a half ago that I'm expecting. I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow! Have definitely already noticed a decrease in my insulin needs which was one of my first signs.

I was a bit nervous to find out my A1C as I hadn't actually had it checked before becoming pregnant but found out on Monday that it is at 6.4:thumbup: and I couldn't be happier!

Congrats to you all!!


----------



## kellyrae

MRV said:


> Hi All :hi:
> 
> I'm type 1 (on a pump) and just found out a week and a half ago that I'm expecting. I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow! Have definitely already noticed a decrease in my insulin needs which was one of my first signs.
> 
> I was a bit nervous to find out my A1C as I hadn't actually had it checked before becoming pregnant but found out on Monday that it is at 6.4:thumbup: and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> Congrats to you all!!

Hi there MRV!!! Hope you are feeling well and not having too many problems so far :) 
I have to go for laser treatment in both eyes on thursday :( not looking forward to that...i'm hoping I may get a date booked for my csection seen as it will be elective this time, have any of you known early on that it would be an elective and if so when did you get a date?
My next scan is in 3 weeks :) can't wait to see my little Rosalie again :) first of the growth scans......starting to get a little impatient now though, I want to meet her although I suppose its only another 13 weeks now :happydance:

Hope you are all doing well and your babies are blooming :flower:


----------



## LouisaC

Hi,

I've not been on for a while, been out doing a lot of shopping as I figure that I'll be too shattered when the third tri hits! 

How's everyone getting on?

I think I've hit a little resistance, but it only seems to be at lunch time, for the rest of the day I seem to end up chugging lucozade. :dohh: Has anyone else experienced this? 

Yesterday I ended up eating 2 Krispy Kreme donuts (the filled ones)(with no bolus) whilst sitting at my desk at work, and still only having a blood glucose of 4!


----------



## kellyrae

hey louisac, ive been fighting with my retinopathy and laser treatment these past couple of weeks, my bloods are still fairly low too considering im 25 weeks now, still waiting for resistance to kick in......have my first growth scan in 3 weeks  we shall see if shes going to be big or not.
I have also been guzzling lucozade, think i went through 3 litre bottles last week :-\


----------



## LouisaC

kellyrae said:


> hey louisac, ive been fighting with my retinopathy and laser treatment these past couple of weeks, my bloods are still fairly low too considering im 25 weeks now, still waiting for resistance to kick in......have my first growth scan in 3 weeks  we shall see if shes going to be big or not.
> I have also been guzzling lucozade, think i went through 3 litre bottles last week :-\

I can completely sympathise! 

Is it bad to be looking forward to resistance? 

How did the laser treatment go? Hope all is now well. I had my eyes screened in clinic again today and the Drs are happy with them at the minute, but they're very unhappy with the BMs, thing is they look at me as though I'm doing something deliberately to hurt baby - which just hurts when I'm there, working my ar$e off to try and stay stable. :shrug:

Fingers crossed for the growth scan!


----------



## kellyrae

LouisaC said:


> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> hey louisac, ive been fighting with my retinopathy and laser treatment these past couple of weeks, my bloods are still fairly low too considering im 25 weeks now, still waiting for resistance to kick in......have my first growth scan in 3 weeks  we shall see if shes going to be big or not.
> I have also been guzzling lucozade, think i went through 3 litre bottles last week :-\
> 
> I can completely sympathise!
> 
> Is it bad to be looking forward to resistance?
> 
> How did the laser treatment go? Hope all is now well. I had my eyes screened in clinic again today and the Drs are happy with them at the minute, but they're very unhappy with the BMs, thing is they look at me as though I'm doing something deliberately to hurt baby - which just hurts when I'm there, working my ar$e off to try and stay stable. :shrug:
> 
> Fingers crossed for the growth scan!Click to expand...

No its not bad to look forward to some resistance, although its harder for me to get it down than swagging some lucozade to boost it up abit lol

It is a pain though....

I've got to go back at the end og march for more laser :nope: but I'm actually hoping he is going to say to leave it till after baby is born....its quite alot of work that needs doing and it means numbing both eyes fully, which stresses me out just thinking about it.

Sorry your doctors make you feel like that hun, don't they get we are doing our best, I would love to give them type1 for a few years and see how they feel when they come out with some stupid comments.....my doctor is good but I'm sure I've had diabetes at least 10 years more than she's been out of school!!! 

I find it quite frustrating, I know they are "the professionals" but we know our bodies better than anyone so keep doing your best and don't feel bad about it :flower:


----------



## LouisaC

kellyrae said:


> LouisaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> hey louisac, ive been fighting with my retinopathy and laser treatment these past couple of weeks, my bloods are still fairly low too considering im 25 weeks now, still waiting for resistance to kick in......have my first growth scan in 3 weeks  we shall see if shes going to be big or not.
> I have also been guzzling lucozade, think i went through 3 litre bottles last week :-\
> 
> I can completely sympathise!
> 
> Is it bad to be looking forward to resistance?
> 
> How did the laser treatment go? Hope all is now well. I had my eyes screened in clinic again today and the Drs are happy with them at the minute, but they're very unhappy with the BMs, thing is they look at me as though I'm doing something deliberately to hurt baby - which just hurts when I'm there, working my ar$e off to try and stay stable. :shrug:
> 
> Fingers crossed for the growth scan!Click to expand...
> 
> No its not bad to look forward to some resistance, although its harder for me to get it down than swagging some lucozade to boost it up abit lol
> 
> It is a pain though....
> 
> I've got to go back at the end og march for more laser :nope: but I'm actually hoping he is going to say to leave it till after baby is born....its quite alot of work that needs doing and it means numbing both eyes fully, which stresses me out just thinking about it.
> 
> Sorry your doctors make you feel like that hun, don't they get we are doing our best, I would love to give them type1 for a few years and see how they feel when they come out with some stupid comments.....my doctor is good but I'm sure I've had diabetes at least 10 years more than she's been out of school!!!
> 
> I find it quite frustrating, I know they are "the professionals" but we know our bodies better than anyone so keep doing your best and don't feel bad about it :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks hun,

I know my DSN was actually doing a paper on pumps when I was switched on, so she actually went through the saline stage with me - she was fed up by the end of the week! So I know that she appreciates how difficult it can be, albeit without the BMs, hypos and hypers and now the general pregnancy stuff thrown in as well! 

I'm glad its not just me who is sat their in appointments, thinking along the lines of..."surely you went to university....surely you know that patients are meant to read the information leaflets with medications....surely you've just heard what you've said to me??? No, OK then, well we all know where you graduated in the class!" :nope:

I'm hopefully going onto CGM soon, so I'll see if that helps, don't think I'll want to give it back after the baby's born though! 

I hope things go well with the retinopathy and that they give you a break. :hugs:


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Everyone :hi:

Not been on this thread for a long time....was wondering how some of you were getting on :) I know some of us are on the other thread for type 1's before preg...anyways if your about then bob us an update as its always nice to see how you are getting on :flower:


----------



## kellyrae

Thought I would bump this thread as I couldnt find any Type 1 diabetic threads about at the moment...and I am sure there are some out there that will find this helpful in some way or possibly seek others for advice xx


----------

